# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  Am I using the PhyloTree correctly? Haplogroup K.

## TheOrangeEvil

My husband receive his mtDNA results today. He took the HVR1, HVR2, and full sequence test over at FTDNA.

His result: K1a - T195C!

I've been Googling the topic all day and I landed on the PhyloTree page for Haplogroup U (and thus K). 

I had no idea how to proceed, so I entered every value from his RSRS results page using Control-Find. Here's what I got:

k1a24a T195C! T5964C A15791G *G16145A* 

(Mutation in bold was the only one he has.)

So, does that make him a K1a24a or am I approaching this completely wrong?

I also noticed that the PhyloTree excludes 309.1C, but my husband does have that mutation. Was it excluded because it's not a reliable predictor of subclade?

Please pardon my ignorance. I am trying to educate myself about this topic, but I am still not sure I am going about this right. Thank you so much for your help. If you have any other advice on how to proceed or any websites you think would be helpful, I would be extremely appreciative.

----------


## Sile

> My husband receive his mtDNA results today. He took the HVR1, HVR2, and full sequence test over at FTDNA.
> 
> His result: K1a - T195C!
> 
> I've been Googling the topic all day and I landed on the PhyloTree page for Haplogroup U (and thus K). 
> 
> I had no idea how to proceed, so I entered every value from his RSRS results page using Control-Find. Here's what I got:
> 
> k1a24a T195C! T5964C A15791G *G16145A* 
> ...


this is an accurate method
http://dna.jameslick.com/mthap/

it uses the latest tree version #16

----------


## TheOrangeEvil

Sile - Thank you so much. That's very helpful. I'm going to try it. Crossing my fingers.

----------


## TheOrangeEvil

The website worked great and the FAQ was really informative. The top results that matched most closely were K1a and K1a (T195C). He had too many mismatches and extras for the other subclades. I don't know enough to draw any solid conclusions, but maybe his particular subclade hasn't been identified yet. Is that possible?

----------


## Fire Haired14

> The website worked great and the FAQ was really informative. The top results that matched most closely were K1a and K1a (T195C). He had too many mismatches and extras for the other subclades. I don't know enough to draw any solid conclusions, but maybe his particular subclade hasn't been identified yet. Is that possible?


Can you please list his HVR1, HVR2, and coding region mutations? He probably does have K1a24a, and I am pretty sure the extra mutations are from a much younger lineage, and can be used for family genealogy. I took the FTDNA HVR1 and HVR2 test and they listed me as U5, but by looking at my HVR1 and HVR2 mutations I found that I specifically have U5b2a2, the predictor Sile showed you confirmed it.

I have over 80,000 matches in FTDNA's database from Europe in HVR1(all members of U5b2a2 which is well over 10,000 years old(proven by ancient DNA) so very widespread), but no HVR2 matches because I think I have mutations specific to a much younger subclade. The same is probably true for your husbend.

----------


## Sile

> The website worked great and the FAQ was really informative. The top results that matched most closely were K1a and K1a (T195C). He had too many mismatches and extras for the other subclades. I don't know enough to draw any solid conclusions, but maybe his particular subclade hasn't been identified yet. Is that possible?


You do not have to have all the markers for that clasification.
if you have a concern, contact James Lick, he will help................although he might ask you to download your data to GENBANK, which means it will be open to the world for studying. I did mine and it took a year to reclassify me........but then my line is rare with only 4 people world wide ( so far having it), a swede/finn, a swiss, a NW italian and myself a NE italian

----------

